# bonding raceways



## stankalank (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, new to this, just had a question about bonding raceways.
Im workin on a parallel fed air compressor and it starts at the disconnect to voltage stabilizer and then to the compressor. My question is do i have to bond bush any of these connections at any point?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Got a code book? Try 250.97 and see if that helps.


Oh ya......Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stankalank said:


> Hey guys, new to this, just had a question about bonding raceways.
> Im workin on a parallel fed air compressor and it starts at the disconnect to voltage stabilizer and then to the compressor. My question is do i have to bond bush any of these connections at any point?


 
You can find your anwnser in this section of the 2011 NEC..

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


*250.92 Services.*​

*(A) Bonding of Equipment for Services. *
​​The normally​
non–current-carrying metal parts of equipment indicated in
250.92(A)(1) and (A)(2) shall be bonded together.
(1) All raceways, cable trays, cablebus framework, auxiliary
gutters, or service cable armor or sheath that enclose,
contain, or support service conductors, except as
permitted in 250.80
(2) All enclosures containing service conductors, including
meter fittings, boxes, or the like, interposed in the service
raceway or armor​​*(B) Method of Bonding at the Service. *​

​​Bonding jumpers​
meeting the requirements of this article shall be used
around impaired connections, such as reducing washers or
oversized, concentric, or eccentric knockouts. Standard
locknuts or bushings shall not be the only means for the bonding
required by this section but shall be permitted to be installed​​​
to make a mechanical connection of the raceway(s).​ 


*250.97 Bonding for Over 250 Volts.​*
For circuits of over
250 volts to ground, the electrical continuity of metal raceways
and cables with metal sheaths that contain any conductor
other than service conductors shall be ensured by
one or more of the methods specified for services in
250.92(B), except for (B)(1).​​​

_Exception: Where oversized, concentric, or eccentric knockouts​​​​​_​
_are not encountered, or where a box or enclosure with

concentric or eccentric knockouts is listed to provide a
reliable bonding connection, the following methods shall be
permitted:
(1) Threadless couplings and connectors for cables with
metal sheaths
(2) Two locknuts, on rigid metal conduit or intermediate
metal conduit, one inside and one outside of boxes and
cabinets
(3) Fittings with shoulders that seat firmly against the box
or cabinet, such as electrical metallic tubing connectors,
flexible metal conduit connectors, and cable connectors,
with one locknut on the inside of boxes and
cabinets
(4) Listed fittings_​_
*250.98 Bonding Loosely Jointed Metal Raceways.​*​​​​Expansion
fittings and telescoping sections of metal raceways
shall be made electrically continuous by equipment bonding​
jumpers or other means
_​​​​
​


----------



## stankalank (Mar 30, 2011)

ThaNK You guys, that really helped. And thanks for the welcome


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

stankalank said:


> Hey guys, new to this, just had a question about bonding raceways.
> Im workin on a parallel fed air compressor and it starts at the disconnect to voltage stabilizer and then to the compressor. My question is do i have to bond bush any of these connections at any point?


Voltage stabalizer? :laughing: I think you meant line reactor.


----------

